# opti1535d opinions and ideas



## truckramrod (Jul 11, 2011)

I need advice with my current and future setups.


Please anyone with lanzar opti1535d experience, please speak up!

I currenly have it in a 4.35 cube net Atrend 15lsv enclosure tuned to 36 hz with 48.5 sq in of port area. Its in my ext cab sonoma sub firing up behind drivers seat and port firing to the driver side at the base of the b pillar. Its powered by a Lanzar HTG2600d at 0.6 ohm.

Here is the odd part. It metered a 139.9 at 44 hz and when I inverted the sub so the basket/motor was exposed, I then metered a 141.2 at 44 hz. For some reason I was thinking when I metered again I hit a 142.1 but that's likely just wishful thinking.

Apart from the airspace change from inverting the sub and the 5 ft of additional 16 gauge speaker wire used to connect the woofer when mounted normally, I don't know that anything else changed. I changed the phase setting but that didn't seem to make a difference on the TL.


Lanzar recommends 2.5 cubes tuned to 35 hz and giving what I've experienced I can't take that to be accurate at all.
any opinions?

Moving onward.

I have plans to install 2 opti1535ds in my truck on 2 planet audo BB2400.1d amps, with a 9A31 and additional 1/0 cable and maybe an 2nd 145 amp alt.

I have 4 4" aeroport kits that I plan on using. That will give me 50 sq in of port area.
I would like to have a low 30-33 hz tuning. I know this may be detrimental to TL scores but I prefer the lows to fill in nicely.

my max dimensions for a box in my truck are:
40w X 18T X 22D which I've found with out sub disp is 7.08 cubes and the lenght of 4 4" aeros to be 15.7 long.

What I'm afraid of is moving down from 4.3ish to 3.5 per woofer and losing output while having a better box and more power. I know I can try it and go from there but I have a few shows I'd like to compete in this month so I'm trying to prevent any wasted time.


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

Honestly, these woofers perform great in small enclosures. I've run the opti subs for a while and they sound and perform better in small enclosures. If you're doing aeroports, two or three 4" aeros will be plenty. Aeros are more efficient than slot. Drop it down to around 2.5 cubes and run the 3 4" aeros and you'll be fine.


----------



## truckramrod (Jul 11, 2011)

awesome! I really appreciate the advice man. I know AERO's are efficient, but I have 4 4" kits and I've found that I like enclosure with larger port area and I don't want port noise at lower frequencies. 

I reread everything and I can see that I would only need 2 to 3 aeros for 5 cubes net.


Well I'm going to model up some enclosures and see what I can come up with.

What do you typically tune these subs to? I prefer between 27-33hz.


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

Low to mid 30's will be fine for that sub and your application.


----------



## truckramrod (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you know of others that use these subs as well?


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

I've run Lanzar for around 20 years. Subs, head units, mids, tweets, amps.


----------



## truckramrod (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been happy with my experience with Lanzar products thus far. Are the old Kil-O-hurtz subs any good? I've found the 8 ohm 15s for $123 shipped. I think it might be fun to try out for HT use.


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

Wow, that brings back memories. I liked them a lot. Those ones in particular I'd do at least 3 cubes each, or you could even get silly with an isobaric setup.


----------

